# Ansteuerung Pelletpresse



## Bero (16 März 2009)

*Ansteuerung Presse über Stern-Dreieck oder Sanftanläufer*

Hallo.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir müssen von der Frima eine Presse ansteuern und wissen nicht genau ob wir das mit einer 
Stern-Dreieckschaltung oder mit einem Sanftanläufer realisieren sollen.
Der Wunsch von unserem Kunden ist es, über einen Sanftanläufer zu machen.

Noch ein paar Eckdaten zur Presse:

*2 x 110kW Motoren die auf einer Welle wirken 400V, 207A,

die Pelletpresse kommt von der Firma Münch Edelstahl *


Ich für jeden noch so kleinen Auskunft dankbar.


MfG Bernd


----------



## The Big B. (16 März 2009)

Hallo,

also ich persönlich würde es über einen Sanftanläufer machen wenn der Kunde das so wünscht. 

Der Kunde ist schließlich König.


----------



## Bero (17 März 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Aber wir haben Angst das die Pelletpresse nicht anläuft, da die Presse unsere Meinung nach im Anlauf ein sehr großes Drehmoment auf nimmt.

Dewegen ist euere Meinung und Erfahrungen gefragt?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!

MfG 
Bernd Rosing


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2009)

Hallo Bernd,
das Problemm mit dem kleineren Moment wirst du natürlich bei der Stern-Dreieck Schaltung auch haben. Die möglichkeit den Antrieb während des Anlaufes zu Entlasten besteht nicht....?

gruß helmut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 März 2009)

ich hab mal einen tread gestarten, in dem es um dieses Thema ging

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18872

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2009)

*FU verwenden*

Ich denke, wenn die Presse voll anfahren muss, vielleicht nach einem Spannungsausfall oder was sonst so alles passieren kann, bekommst Du mit beiden Lösungen ein Problem mit dem Drehmoment.

Auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, würde ich über den Einsatz eines FU nachdenken. Du kannst diesen ruhig als Sanftanlauf verwenden. Aber ein FU bringt im Gegensatz zu einem Sanftanlauf schon beim losdrehen das volle Moment.


----------



## vecoplaner (17 März 2009)

vor kurzem hatte ich eine Hammermühle inbetrieb genommen (560KW),
die mühle hatte ein enormes Trägheitsmomentaber der Anlaufstrom konnte
auf ca 4000- 4500 Ampere reduziert werden.
Dort wurde auch ein Sanftstarter gewählt, der Anlauf kommt einem 
Stern- Dreieck start schon sehr nahe, der Kurzschluss Strom der normal
beim Schalten des Dreiecksschütz auftritt fällt eben komplett weg.

Ich würde mir mal die genauen Daten von der Pelletpresse geben lassen 
(trägheitsmoment usw.) und diese an Siemens oder ABB weitergeben (je 
nach dem was ihr für ein fabrikat wollt), die können genau errechnen was 
ihr braucht.


Gruß Florian


----------



## Bero (18 März 2009)

Danke für euere Stellungsnahmen.

Aber wenn ich einen Stern-Dreieckschaltung nehme, wir doch mein Anlaufstrom 
des Motor 1/3 so groß sein, bei einem Sanftstarter habe ich doch nicht diesen 
Vorteil, weil dieser über den Phasenanschnitt anläuft.

MfG Bernd


----------



## TommyG (21 März 2009)

Ja, aaaber,

Beispiel aus der Chemie: Magnetrührer, die Firma wollte sparen, also einen YD- Antrieb verbaut. Neben den 2 Strippen, die du erstmal in den Klemmkasten bringen musst, ok, war nur ne ~ 20 kW Maschine, kam auch noch der Umstand, dass bei der Umschaltung von Y in D die Magnetkupplung den Peak nicht wegstecken konnte und anfing zu rattern.

Mit dem Sanftanläufer war das Thema gegessen.

Das mit dem FU halte ich für eine teure, aber eigentlich gute Sache. Damit hast du über einen weiten Drehzahlbereich eine gute Kontrolle über Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Gerade bei unterschiedlichen Durchsätzen oder Blockaden wird dies hilfreich sein. Mit dem FU könntest Du sogar die Kiste kurz rückwärts drehen lassen, wenn erlaubt/ erforderlich...

Tipp:
Wende Dich an den Erbauer. Guck was Du ausgeben darfst und kontaktiere dickes S, ABB und wie sie sonst noch heißen...

!!Erfolg!!

Gretz, Tom


----------



## Bero (21 März 2009)

Danke, für eure schnellen Stellungnahme.

Ich habe mit dem Hersteller der Presse Kontakt aufgenommen und die haben mir mitgeteilt, dass sie 
die Presse immer mit einer Stern-Dreickschaltung ansteuern. Also wäre dieses Problem geklärt.

Das nächste ist, die Presse wird mit einem Generatorbetrieben und dieser hat nur eine Leistung 
von 565kW, bei einem Cos = 1 sind das ca. 800A.
Ich hoffe dieser geht nicht in die Knie!!!!!!!!!!

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht????#

MfG Bernd


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2009)

Hallo Bernd,
jetzt ist es doch ideal,
geht der Generator in die Knie,
hast du doch quasi einen Sanftanlauf
für deine Antriebe.....

gruß helmut


----------



## jackjones (22 März 2009)

Ne, hat er nicht! Dann dreht sich die Welle nicht, und die Antriebe werden bisschen warm.

Ich würde einen FU verbauen. Wenn der Kunde schon nen Sanftanlauf wünscht, einfach die Vorteile eines FU's vorlegen.

Wieviele Schaltspiele hast du? Lohnt sich evt. eine Rückspeiseeinheit?


----------



## wincc (23 März 2009)

rückspeiseeinheit bei generatoreinsatz?

wo soll die presse betrieben werden?  im wald?


----------



## Sockenralf (23 März 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> rückspeiseeinheit bei generatoreinsatz?


 

Also aus Schwungenergie Diesel machen? *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## jackjones (23 März 2009)

Ich kenne den Einsatzort nicht genau. Aber du kannst ja auch in ein anderes Netz Rückspeisen. Bei vielen Schaltspielen mag sich das lohnen.
Ausserdem bin ich ein Hallenkind, Strom kommt aus der Steckdose ;-)


----------



## Bero (23 März 2009)

Der Dieselgenerator der die Presse antreiben soll steht irgendwo in im freien, wo es keine Verbindung zu der Zivilation gibt, also auch keinen Strom aus der Steckdosen.
Zu mindestens ist es jetzt Fakt, das die Pelletpresse erstmal in Stern-Dreieck betrieben wird, wenn es Probleme geben wird, suche ich eine andere Lösing. 

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig erkundigt und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass man so einen Generator auch hard einstellen kann!!!! 
Schon mal von gehört? Ich hoffe das reicht für den Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf????

MfG Bernd


----------



## nico (23 März 2009)

Bero schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal ein wenig erkundigt und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass man so einen Generator auch hard einstellen kann!!!!
> Schon mal von gehört? Ich hoffe das reicht für den Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf????



Ja man kann den Regler des Generators einstellen. Hatten in unserem Betrieb auch mal Probleme mit Stromspitzen.


----------



## WL7001 (27 März 2009)

Bero schrieb:


> Der Dieselgenerator der die Presse antreiben soll steht irgendwo in im freien, wo es keine Verbindung zu der Zivilation gibt, also auch keinen Strom aus der Steckdosen.
> Zu mindestens ist es jetzt Fakt, das die Pelletpresse erstmal in Stern-Dreieck betrieben wird, wenn es Probleme geben wird, suche ich eine andere Lösing.
> 
> Ich habe mich mal ein wenig erkundigt und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass man so einen Generator auch hard einstellen kann!!!!
> ...



Lass mich mal raten, handelt es sich um die mobile Pelletpressanlage auf so einem extra dafür konstruierten Anhänger ? So mit Hammermühle und diversen FU-geregelten Antrieben und Heuballenzerhacker sowie einer Münch-Presse mit 2*110KW ?

Ich würde mal stark zu der Aussage tendieren, dass beim Starten der beiden 110KW Motoren in Y/D , die ja bauartbedingt beide gleichzeitig starten müssen, die Spannung am Generator so stark einbricht, dass auch der Steuertrafo sekundärseitig so stark einknickt, dass die 230VAC Schütze abfallen und die Presse nie starten wird.

Wenn es tatsächlich diese Anlage sein sollte, dann hoffe ich mal für dich dass du keine Funktionsgarantie beim Betrieb mit dem Generator abgegeben hast. Ich jedenfalls hatte den Kunden darauf hingewiesen dass es mit Y/D oder Sanftanlauf meiner Meinung nach nie funktionieren wird. FUs waren ihm zu teuer, aber ohne das 1,5 fache Moment im Anlauf wird es nicht gehen.

So hart wie die Anlage es bräuchte kannst du keinen Generator stellen, denn im Y/D Anlauf brauchst du ca. den 5 fachen Strom und wenn du mal erlebt hast wie lange die Presse als Schwerstanläufer braucht bis sie auf Drehzahl ist.....

Noch schlimmer wird es mit der Hammermühle, die braucht im Y/D über 60s bis die auf Drehzahl ist. Im Sanftanlauf noch länger, da sind die Wicklungen schon verglüht bevor die Nenndrehzahl erreicht ist. Jedenfalls dann, wenn du ihn so einstellst, dass die Spannung am Generator nicht einbricht.

Gruß WL7001


----------



## Bero (27 März 2009)

Nein, es handelt sich nicht um ein moblie Pelletpresseanlage.
Das ist eine feste Pelletpressanlage, die mit einem Generator betrieben wird, der Kunde möchte nur nicht so einen hohen Versorgungsanschluss beantragen und hat sich einen Generator gekauft.

Aber die von Ihnen genannte moblie Pelletpressanlage hört sich auch interesant an. Wissen Sie evt. welcher Elektroanlagenbauer die Maschine jetzt zum laufen gebracht hat, vielleicht kann ich mich ja mit denen kurzschliesen und Erfahrungen austauschen, die die Firma bei der Inbetriebnahme gemacht haben?

MfG Bernd


----------



## WL7001 (27 März 2009)

Bero schrieb:


> Nein, es handelt sich nicht um ein moblie Pelletpresseanlage.
> Das ist eine feste Pelletpressanlage, die mit einem Generator betrieben wird, der Kunde möchte nur nicht so einen hohen Versorgungsanschluss beantragen und hat sich einen Generator gekauft.
> 
> Aber die von Ihnen genannte moblie Pelletpressanlage hört sich auch interesant an. Wissen Sie evt. welcher Elektroanlagenbauer die Maschine jetzt zum laufen gebracht hat, vielleicht kann ich mich ja mit denen kurzschliesen und Erfahrungen austauschen, die die Firma bei der Inbetriebnahme gemacht haben?
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

Nein, weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich bin sicher dass da noch nix läuft, da diese mobile Anlage noch ein Prototyp ist und das Thema erst vor kurzem hier durchgekaut wurde.

Ich selbst habe aber schon einige Münch-Pressen an Generatoren in Containeranlagen verbaut, sowie schon mehrere Dutzend am Netz, daher habe ich schon einige Erfahrungen gesammelt. Summe der Erfahrungen : ohne FU geht es am Generator nicht oder man hat einen deutlich überdimensionierten Generator. Zusätzliches Problem : Man braucht eigentlich die brachiale Gewalt des Y/D Anlaufs für einen vernünftigen Betrieb. Denn es ist nunmal so, dass die Pressen ja nicht nur ihr eigenes Moment überwinden müssen. Im Routinebetrieb befindet sich immer noch ein erheblicher Rest an Pressmaterial auf den Kollerrollen und der Matritze. Dieses muss vom Moment her betrachtet ebenfalls überwunden werden. 

Andernfalls kann die Presse nur im "Idealzustand" also völlig leer und gereinigt angefahren werden. Das macht aber kein Kunde lange mit, da es jedesmal ein stundenlanger Aufwand wäre die Presse zu reinigen um diese zu starten.

Gruß WL7001


----------

